# Circle Cutter



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

Im new using the Router but this ol man is trying.. I want to cut some holes in plywood for Corn Hole boards..so the kids at Church can enjoy...I looked at hole saws and they were anywhere from $30-$80. After looking at some on the net I said to heck with it...If it works so be it if not nothing lost but a little time and a cutting board... Will try and load a couple of pics.
Thanks


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a nifty job and will work well. You'll be glad you saved the money on the hole saws. Now you've got to think of something to explain what happened to the cutting board.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Neat idea, using a cutting board, Walt.

Did you use a jig of some sort to drill all the holes, and what is their spacing?


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

I got the cutting board at Sams and I used a rule to mark the holes..(the rule had 1/8 markings) I drilled every 2/8" the smallest hole I can cut is 6" Thanks for looking.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

FourEyes45 said:


> Im new using the Router but this ol man is trying.. I want to cut some holes in plywood for Corn Hole boards..so the kids at Church can enjoy...I looked at hole saws and they were anywhere from $30-$80. After looking at some on the net I said to heck with it...If it works so be it if not nothing lost but a little time and a cutting board... Will try and load a couple of pics.
> Thanks


Beautifully made Walt but it would not only have been easier to make this from thin plywood, but a panel pin could be tapped through it to make exact size holes. One improvement I would suggest to the one you have made is to increase the size of the centre hole to that of the router, this will allow you to SEE the bit in action.


----------



## Paul Brierly (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for photos & PDF


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FourEyes45 said:


> I got the cutting board at Sams and I used a rule to mark the holes..(the rule had 1/8 markings) I drilled every 2/8" the smallest hole I can cut is 6" Thanks for looking.


get the boards at dollar store...
way cheaper...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Agree you need a bigger bit hole, seeing the bits position in relation to the circle, inscribed/circumscribed will make your life easier.


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for looking and the hints..It will come in handy...Always like to see what others say..
Walt


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Beautifully made Walt but it would not only have been easier to make this from thin plywood, but a panel pin could be tapped through it to make exact size holes. One improvement I would suggest to the one you have made is to increase the size of the centre hole to that of the router, this will allow you to SEE the bit in action.


Not only that but it will allow for better chip ejection... which will keep the bit cooler and prolong bit life. This is assuming that he is using a spiral or sheer angle up cut vs down cut.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

thedavel said:


> Not only that but it will allow for better chip ejection... which will keep the bit cooler and prolong bit life. This is assuming that he is using a spiral or sheer angle up cut vs down cut.


But that also assumes that he is going to make multiple passes vs one pass.


----------

